# Hopalong Whizzer Project



## auto1cycle2 (May 12, 2020)

Working on a hoppy bike  converted  to a whizzer with 700 motor kit. I replaced the original rear  fender since I am going to have to notch it out for the belt . I can always convert it back to a bike.


----------

